# Jacky Dragons & Eastern Water Skinks



## Acrochordus (Apr 23, 2009)

My Friend called me up a week ago, and he said he had a few lizards running around in his yards, so i whent to have a look and found 2 Jacky Dragons (Amphibolurus muricatus) and a Couple of Eastern Water Skinks (Eulamprus quoyii), and this Bat that i found a long Time ago, if somebody could tell what kind it is whould be sweet, Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 23, 2009)

Jacky Dragons (Amphibolurus muricatus).


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey dude could you type a little larger as my eyes are failing due to my mislead youth...


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 23, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Hey dude could you type a little larger as my eyes are failing due to my mislead youth...


 Just for you ill make it abit smaller.


----------

